# Trying to cut hickory ......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

So what's the problem???
Just because hickory is difficult to work, with tearout being common during machining operations if cutting edges are not kept really sharp... 
it tends to blunt cutting edges quickly but glues, stains, and finishes well. great stuff for steam bending....
did I mention that it splinters really easily and badly too...

so aside from minor items...
you done yet... [Quote... Stick]

As done as I dare. This was not fun, and I really don't want to do it again. Since this was her material (24 x 17) I couldn't just put another piece on the bed and start over. You didn't lie Stick!!!















































HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great job on the cross John...

did I mention burns easily too...


even after more than a few kitchens in Hickory...
I really like the wood...
note..
dress and clean the cutters w/ 1500 or better often while machining...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

When I was in college I built my first chair design out of hickory. A week later I made my second out of red oak because the hickory version split/failed when my instructor sat on it. While I still like hickory when I need a contrasting wood against walnut (checkerboards, etc.) I will opt for birch or maple or anything but hickory if I can for the same reasons mentioned in the starting post. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I wouldn't opt for it to carve anything unless someone had a big pocketbook. Stick was right - it sanded and looks great, but was a bear to work with. I just spar polyed the raw wood. The burn marks set it off a little, and my titanium bit got a work out. Don't know if it's even any good after that. But if the lady is happy,,,,,,, that's what counts since it was a 'personal' favor. Actually, the letters cut the best, and I didn't hit the bolt. Where the arms crossed had heavy staples shot in and I didn't know how far the bolt went up from the bottom. The edges were also rounded with a router. Didn't think the Amish used this "modern" stuff. It's a pretty wood when done, but not something I will push. Should last for a while, though.

HJ

Can now exhale!!!!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good looking cross...nicely done...

I use backyard Hickory for hammer, axe, sledge and maul handles...basically anything that could use a handle...vertical grain...


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great John!! See, nothing to worry about...

Dave


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Why the staples? Hickory can be glued easily as long as the mating surfaces are flat.

Here is a wood industry article on hickory...

Working with hickory

Most articles recommend Tite Bond II or III


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

tacomamactech said:


> Why the staples? Hickory can be glued easily as long as the mating surfaces are flat.
> 
> Beats me - I didn't make it. I had to work with what was given to me.
> 
> HJ


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I use hickory for my bow saws. For the most part I do all the grunt work with a router and jigs. It does splinter and I have lost a few blanks while routing. It sands well and is light and strong once shaped. I don't know if I would try carving it. Great job on the cross.

Regards Bob


----------

